# Ride Contraband review



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Some buddies work at some shops, and they've demoed them and only had negative things to say. Your boot must happen to have the right sized/shaped toebox to fit the toestrap. If it's not absolutely perfect, there will be some play, and in general just not a very solid feeling. Maybe it'll be acceptable for park use, but not freeriding.

A friend bought a pair recently, and I talked him into returning them (wasn't hard). This is one technology where you're much better off waiting a couple years to see if it improves, or even lasts. I could be wrong, but I have a feeling it's a passing fad, unless they make some significant improvements.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Glad you like them elambzchop! I look forward to checking them out in person.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Finally got to ride on them this past Sunday! Strapping in is now a breeze, and takes no time at all. Its not a big thing though because I still wait for everyone else to strap in, so thts just an added bonus.

I was slightly worried about the toe strap as thats been the biggest complaint I've heard. Mine were adjusted perfect and the toe strap was tight on my boot and in the perfect spot. Never had any issues with the boot coming out of the strap or anything that I've read about.

Loved every minute of riding on them. Very responsive, and absolutely no pressure points. Very comfortable. Good padding too, as with my Burton C02s and Cartels, I could feel the landings off kickers or natural rollers. With these bindings, landings felt great, even on very hard packed landings.

This was just my first day riding on them, so these are obviously just first impressions. I'm gonna give them a few more weeks before I check back in and hopefully I still love em as much as I do right now.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I just set up my Contrabands tonight and it took about an hour of fiddling around before I got it right. I won't know how they ride until next weekend as my Bataleon Evil Twin should be here this week.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

yea, i got the contrabands over the winter break and i like them so far. they have not ripped or got messed up. i would get would some of you to check it out...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Ride is coming out with a Contraband for women next year. I'll be interested to see what changes they make to the men's one, too.


----------

